# ROMANIA (Chechnya i meant!)Sorry,wrong country



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

we have church friends out there and our thinking of visiting, any info gratefully received, many thanks :roll:


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Not been there since the change of regime... I'd be really really interested to hear about it though as we found the people really friendly (except the little officials who liked the power they had a little too much!)

David


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

our friends have a daughter out there. They are in the process of selling up, buying a house out there and a log cabin here, seems that its cheaper living in a log cabin as apposed to a brick house, hmmm! but we told em we might be out to visit with 'our van' to which she replied oh might take you a coupla of days- yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhor weeks,just gotta talk to hubby about it.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Romania*

Went there just after the war, beautiful country, lovely friendly people, bit of a culture shock at that time, no goods in the shops that sort of thing. We'd like to go back before to long in the camper, flew last time. If you go let us know, we're looking at eastern Europe for 2005/06

Good luck and bon voyage!!


----------



## 89282 (May 18, 2005)

*Travel In Romania*

Sorry I have taken so long to post on this topic but have been galavanting around Europe.

I took a couple of rugby teams across to Romania to play in the "Transylvanian Tens" tournament in 1999. We flew in and hired a bus for the duration of the visit so my "Motor Home" input is limited.

The country was beautiful with the Romanians that we met very hospitable, they could not do enough to help. The general population was very poor with large numbers of street children in the larger cities, noticibly around the railway stations. Security was a concern as a number of us, my self included, had various items pinched, in the end we payed the street kids to "look after" the bus.

Health care was rudamentary with plenty of apparently well trained personnel but a lack of materials and equipment. Cross infection control was minimum as were analgesics which were not routinly used other than for extreem cases. I had to take 2 players in for treatment and x-rays. In the end I discharged one and took him back to our hotel prior to aeromeding him back to UK for an operation. Top quality health insurance is a must.

We used cash as other than the tourist spots credit cards were not generally accepted, as in many locations the $ was king. Bribs were common when dealing with anyone in authority.

The main roads were on the whole in good condition but if you go off the beaten track they can be a bit rough. We carried a drum of diesel in the bus, but there seemed to be enough fuel stations on the main roads.

Watch out for horse and carts with no lighting, one friend hit a horse with a van he was using to deliver aid on a subsequent visit. As a vegatarian type the look on his face as he describes ending up with a horse as a bonnet mascot is well worth a beer, the poor lads still traumatised.

We enjoyed our visit to Romania and did the usual tourit trips to Castle Brand (Vlad The Impailers (Draculas) Castle). We even found a MacDonalds, the only one I have been in which had an armed guard. 
The night life was excellent with plenty of Clubs and Resturaunts and beautiful people, not a shot putter in sight.

Regards Bill

(I cannot get the spell check to work so there are bound to be some crackers)


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: thank you most kindly you lot for your replies!!!!!
hm!!!    only thing is i found out it wasnt 
romania after all  8O but chechnia(?)  ooooer!anybodybeenthere?????


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Raine,

I won't insult your intelligence, but really the best thing would be to ask your friends who are already in Chechnya, what conditions are *really* like in that unfortunate part of the world.

I think catastrophic is a conservative term to use.

I don't think motorhome travel could even be contemplated.

I really can't think why you asked this question in the first place especially at such a poignant time.

The following link should provide the 'official' stance on your question.

http://www.britishembassy.gov.uk/se...t/Xcelerate/ShowPage&c=Page&cid=1046455386001


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: why thank you Keng! I would ask them, but they fly out and back to see there daughter who lives out there, with their new baby, so its nearly always a quick hello, you ok! and they don't have a motorhome, but they are going to build a house out there. There son in law is a Pastor,and a girl from our church with help and money from a load of people have had a sanctuary built out there, for the some of the kids and people to spend time in.
So my question was valid (just got the country wrong) and YES we have been invited, so think your (flamin!) was outta order! and YOU should check out the date of my first posting, sir!!! before jumping on people!


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Raine,

we're adults and I like to correspond in an adult manner. I won't go down the line of insulting you or behaving in a way that tends to garner support/criticism from other forum members (I find some of the squabbles very tiresome).

Your original post subject has been edited. I wasn't referring to the date of your first post but rather your post on Sat. 04/09/04. I know it is your normal 'style' of posting and I do read them all and get great amusement from your good humour and banter about anything and everything. I simply felt on that particular date your 'style' was perhaps a tiny bit flippant. I don't need to start and itemise everything, that would be rather self serving and pedantic of me.

I do hope we can see eye to eye on other subjects in the future and that our continued posting will be of benefit to the forum. I do try hard not to be negative.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Keng, thank you, i must admit it wasn't until i read your reply that it even registered about the stuff i then remembered seeing on the box, 8O thats why it really bugged me, i did not mean to be flippant at all, and sorry you don't know me well enough to know that, ok Raine


----------

